# Oblivion Won't Install/Java Not Working/Can't Find Video Card



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

I keep getting the popup screen to play the game as in the launcher instead of the installation screen. This has happened on Windows 7, I decided then to reformat my computer back to vista. The same thing happens. 

There is also a problem with my java, it won't install on Windows 7. It keeps popping up the box "This software seems to be already installed, would you like to reinstall, yes or no." But the software wasn't even installed, I pressed yes and it said invalid command because java wasn't even installed. If I press no, then the program shuts down.

Lastly of all my problems, I am trying to play Runescape HD which my computer is 100% capable of doing but since the reformat, there is no video driver installed and I have no idea what video card I have. I tried all the youtube videos, google searches of how to find the video card but whenever I would go and look in display, there would be nothing next to Name. I just want to know so I can download the proper video driver. 

Thanks!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hey and Welcome to TSF* :wave:

First off we'll need your full system specs.
A good program to use for this is Everest from my signature.
Download and install and then post back here with the info.
I will guide you to the correct site for your video card drivers.


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention that you should click the Summary tab in Everest to find your system specs.


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I assumed so  I just took a long screenshot which you can see in the post above.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok unfortunately it didn't show me the info about your GPU (Graphics processing unit) so could you download GPUz from my sig and post a screenshot of the first page of that.
Thanks and sorry that i'm asking you to download all this stuff :/


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

The "Standard VGA graphics Adapter" part is probably due to the fact that there is no driver installed for the video card :S.
Since your running Vista you could try and get it to automatically find the drivers for you.
Go to start >> right click on my computer >> click properties >> hardware tab >> device manager >> there should be a line on here which says "Display adapters".
Right click on the Display Adapter selected, and click "Update Driver".


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it all depends on your connection. The whole driver package usually about 80mb.
I am off to bed so I will have to get back to you tomorow.


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

Night  I got it working. Thanks! Just a Oblivion problem now! :]


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are pictures of my Oblivion Problem.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi again, sorry about the wait I've just got back from work.
Anyway have you tried browsing the oblivion disk for a file called setup.exe?
To do this right click on the disk and click "Explore".


----------

